# Keystone Burgundy Old or modern?



## Mike O (Jun 8, 2009)

OK, I just picked up this bottle that is different to say the least. Has very large embossing that simply says KEYSTONE BURGUNDY. it has an applied lip with internal threads, the color is a really dirty brown amber, non pontiled base. I am guessing english because of the internal thread lip but what do you think? Thanks for your imput!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.lordprice.co.uk/DRWN1040.html

 judging from this ad I might guess British TOC.


----------



## Mike O (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, that is the only thing I have found (Advertisments) nothing about the bottle itself


----------



## deepbluedigger (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes it's British, probably about 1900 - 1920. The shape was widely used for burgundy for a decade or two, and turns up in the UK with several different brand names, including at least one Australian one ("Emu brand"). Usually in shades of green and brown.


----------

